# How do I heat moldable innerboots?



## thinnmann (Dec 17, 2009)

Got some almost new boots on ebay - I am lucky that way.  Third time I picked up boots on ebay that fit perfectly.  
Anyway,
How do I heat the innerboot to get it to mold to my foot?  How hot?  How long?
Hair dryer?  Oven?  Microwave?  Boiling Water?


----------



## powbmps (Dec 18, 2009)

What kind of liners are they?  

Some liners say "heat moldable", and slightly conform to the shape of the foot when worn.  I know my old Langes said "moldable", but it was only certain areas of the liner that had a type of "putty" in them.

If it is the Intuition type liner it can be done at home in the oven, but it's worth the ~$35 to have it done in a shop by someone with experience.  Great instructions over at TGR.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 18, 2009)

They are Rossignol "Total Thermo Fit".  The boots are Rossi Bandit Elite B2 from about 2006, like these:
http://saltlakecity.olx.com/elite-bandit-2-alpine-ski-boot-27-5-like-new-for-sale-utah-iid-1152579


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2009)

Heat the oven to 150 degrees.  Place liners on cold cookie sheet.  Turn oven off.  Place boots in oven for 10 minutes.  Take boots out and put into shells.  Be careful when inserting into shells since the liners are soft.  Crank down shells and wear for a half hour.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 18, 2009)

Those don't look like the type of liners that you would bake in an oven.  Puck it, have you done that with these particular liners?  I'd ask a shop who sells Rossi boots how they usually do it.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2009)

I have done it to my Head Mojo's in fact three pair. No problems.  I will look up the boots and see.

Just looked at the boot and the liner is heat moldable.  Should be fine.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 18, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I have done it to my Head Mojo's in fact three pair. No problems.  I will look up the boots and see.
> 
> Just looked at the boot and the liner is heat moldable.  Should be fine.



I got the boots from a ski shop employee Aspen, and I asked him via email today, and here was his response: "well to mold them, i would reccommend a hairdryer in the liner for about 10 min apiece, then buckle the boot to your foot. hot water is not a good idea and neither is the oven."

Don't know if i should trust  a guy that can't spell recommend...

Thanks Puck. Where did you look it up? I am guessing you are a ski product professional, right?  Plus, you can spell real good.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 18, 2009)

Learn something new everyday.  I'm going to give it a try as well.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2009)

thinnmann said:


> I got the boots from a ski shop employee Aspen, and I asked him via email today, and here was his response: "well to mold them, i would reccommend a hairdryer in the liner for about 10 min apiece, then buckle the boot to your foot. hot water is not a good idea and neither is the oven."
> 
> Don't know if i should trust a guy that can't spell recommend...
> 
> Thanks Puck. Where did you look it up? I am guessing you are a ski product professional, right? Plus, you can spell real good.


 
There are various sources on the net for it. I got tired of going to the shop and doing it.  I also use boiling water on the shells.  This gets you about 70% of the way there before using stretching on specific locations.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 19, 2009)

I used the hair dryer.  It was stinky.  But the dryer heated up the inside of the boot pretty quickly.  I only heated each boot for about 7 minutes from a distance of about 5 inches out of the inner shell.  I know from past attempts at using hair dryers to dry boots - bad thing to do - that you can't put them directly in because they overheat and switch off.  Wore them for about 30 min.  I guess it worked.  Kinda hard to tell exactly.  There are some differences around the ankle area.  I can't really tell from looking and feeling around if they are really different anywhere else.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 19, 2009)

thinnmann said:


> I got the boots from a ski shop employee Aspen, and I asked him via email today, and here was his response: "well to mold them, i would reccommend a hairdryer in the liner for about 10 min apiece, then buckle the boot to your foot. hot water is not a good idea and neither is the oven."


Not a shop I would recommend going back to if that is their recommendation. If I was a shop guy, the only thing I would say is "bring them into a shop and ask them to heat mold them." Definitely do not use a hair dryer. At least he said hot water is not a good idea but an oven is okay for the right type of boot. AT/Tele folks heat their own liners in ovens all the time. Though I am not sure that would be appropriate for all liners or not. The best thing to do is just bring them to a shop that has equipment meant for this purpose. Easier getting a boot on without crunching the liner with two people as well.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess it is too late for me!...  Here is the shop
http://www.durrancesports.com/


----------



## Puck it (Dec 19, 2009)

BTW - Hot water is used on the shells not the liners!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 19, 2009)

Think I'd now ski in them for a while *Tman*...think any thinning of liners from now on would lessen its warmth-properties...that's just a guess, but would think hard about changing liner's volume from here on...as all liners will pack out some.  If anything..might want to think about adding of foam to fill minute voids around ankles..y/n?

$.01


----------

